# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Сбросить пароль на биос ноутбука dell inspiron 1525

## ASV1

Требуется сбросить пароль на биос ноутбука dell inspiron 1525, случайно поставили пароль на биос, пароль не запомнили, подскажите, кто знает, есть ли способ сброса пароля каким нибудь программным или другим способом, кроме перепрошивки микросхемы пзу ? Батарейки на этом ноутбуке вроде бы нет.

----------


## Slater

Программного способа скорее всего нет, почитать поподробнее можно здесь

----------

